# Transfers Peeling



## CTI Apparel (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a problem with some plastisol transfers I am trying to use. I got them from seay Graphics yesterday and attempted to do a test print. I am using navy 100% Gildan tees, pre pressing, and following the rest of their instructions. I have used their transfers before with out any problems. I am running at 380deg. med to firm pressure on my dk20 clamshell press. After pressing some of the graphic is not adhering to the shirt and I am able to easily scratch with my nail and remove some of it with out any problem, so I am concerned if its that easy to remove after the first wash it will definatly start peeling. Is there something I am missing or could there be a issue with the transfers. I will call them on Monday but thought I would see what everyones opinion is first. Thanks for your help


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Try pre-pressing the garment for 5-10 seconds to remove any moisture before you press the transfer.


----------



## CTI Apparel (Feb 26, 2014)

I have. their directions for 100% shirts are to prepress for 7 -8 seconds. I have done that. That's my problem I have done everything according to the directions and what I have read in the forums as most common problems and still have an issue. Not sure what could be the problem


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

I had the same issue recently with them and no luck figuring it out. I stopped using them, too much risk imo. I will be curious to see what the resolution is though, please post.
Thx!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BobR (Sep 26, 2013)

Have you contacted them about the problem?


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I would call them directly.

I've never had that problem with Seay's transfers before.

Let us know what they say.


----------



## seaygraphics (Jan 8, 2010)

For 100% cotton shirts generally 7 to 8 seconds is enough to purge all the moisture from the shirt if you are still seeing steam
coming from the shirt then you will need to pre-heat longer. The only reason any transfer will not cure is if it s not reaching cure
temperature. Depending on the moisture in the shirts I have personal had to prepress some 100% cotton shirts as long as 15 seconds
to remove all moisture. If you have a 50/50 shirt available try printing the same transfer on it without pre-heating and you will see you
will not have that problem at all then you will know that you are just not pre-heating your garments long enough to remove all the steam.


----------



## starline (Apr 28, 2014)

are you sure they put an adhesive on the transfer? can you feel the glue at all?


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Seay doesn't put adhesive on theirs from what I've seen. But I've never had one not work well either. If anyone wants me to test... I will. Just pm me for my address and you can mail one and I will press and test.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

After 50 years I have not seen that much moisture in a shirt. I feel you need more pressure or heat.

Good luck
[email protected]





CTI Apparel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a problem with some plastisol transfers I am trying to use. I got them from seay Graphics yesterday and attempted to do a test print. I am using navy 100% Gildan tees, pre pressing, and following the rest of their instructions. I have used their transfers before with out any problems. I am running at 380deg. med to firm pressure on my dk20 clamshell press. After pressing some of the graphic is not adhering to the shirt and I am able to easily scratch with my nail and remove some of it with out any problem, so I am concerned if its that easy to remove after the first wash it will definatly start peeling. Is there something I am missing or could there be a issue with the transfers. I will call them on Monday but thought I would see what everyones opinion is first. Thanks for your help


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Having sold and/or pressed 10s of 1,000s of heat transfers over the years, IMO transfers usually work very well...I would not give up them so quickly.....Once you figure them out, you will make money with them...


----------



## CTI Apparel (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok, I have spoke with the great folks at Seay, and was a great help explaining every possible reason for my problem. I have increased the prepress time by about 5 seconds, Pressure still med to firm, and was able to run off my job without any further problems. I will post a pic of my job when I get a chance, but I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Make sure you are preheating the bottom platen by closing the press for about a minute before pressing the first shirt. Sometimes people skip that step and the cool bottom platen soaks up so much heat the ink doesn't transfer properly. Repeat preheating if you stop for more than a couple minutes.


----------



## CTI Apparel (Feb 26, 2014)

wormil said:


> Make sure you are preheating the bottom platen by closing the press for about a minute before pressing the first shirt. Sometimes people skip that step and the cool bottom platen soaks up so much heat the ink doesn't transfer properly. Repeat preheating if you stop for more than a couple minutes.


This may have been one of my problems because after the frist few shirts they printed fine. So again another user error on my part. Again the people at Seay Graphics has been great in answering my questions and look forward to using them alot in the future.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

wormil said:


> Make sure you are preheating the bottom platen...


A wise man once said that happiness is a warm bottom. Always preheat your bottom (platen).


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

One thing I did for my last big order was, I made a sign that went above the heat press handle with all the prerequisites. 

Set temp @ 380 *
Heat bottom platten 30seconds 2 times.
Prepress shirt 5 seconds. 
Press transfers for 12 seconds.
Peel paper hot.
Repeat.

This way, even a noob could follow the guidelines and its a quick reminder for myself, cause sometimes you rush and forget the little details.


Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I have something similar. Since I use several companies and techniques, I have a couple sheet of paper with all the heat/time/temperature settings and then just laminated them back to back.


----------

